
Show HN: High performance VHDL based ADS-B decoder - nuand
https://github.com/Nuand/bladeRF-adsb
======
nuand
Been working on this for a few months, and just added the finishing touches.
It's a high performance ADS-B receiver that can detect and correct multiple
bit errors and packet collisions. The FPGA offload allows a Raspberry Pi to
process samples in realtime, where as a recent i7 would not be able to keep up
without the hardware offload.

I'm planning on doing a mini series explaining the MATLAB, C, and VHDL design
flow behind building a high performance hardware modem. The first article can
be found here, [https://www.nuand.com/blog/bladerf-vhdl-ads-b-
decoder/](https://www.nuand.com/blog/bladerf-vhdl-ads-b-decoder/) Questions or
suggestions are welcome, I would like to use them to improve my writing style
and this mini series!

